# Goodbye Boys -Cassius



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I found my sweet boy yesterday at breakfast time, cold and still. He was still alive, but barely hanging on. I took him into another room and warmed him up. After a couple of hours, he perked up. He ate, he drank, and he gave me licks. 
I held him forever, showed him the Christmas tree and fed him his favorite foods. We spent all day yesterday together, just he and I. I got to sing to him, and hold him, kiss him and tell him how much he's meant to me these past three years, how glad I am that he has been in my life. 

I made this short speech on Facebok yesterday, while holding him:

"It's really a shame that so few people understand what makes rat owners love our rats the way we do. 
Where some people see disgust, we see delight. Where they see dim wit, we see great intelligence. Where they see boredom, we see fascination. 
Rats are not dirty, they are not diseased, they are not boring and they are not empty. They are wonderful, delightful, intelligent, loving creatures with the capability to steal a piece of your heart then take it with them when they leave this world. I've never known anyone to know a rat, to keep and care for a rat, then walk away and say they never came to love that creature and it's kind.
They're only in this world for a very short time, and while in that time they often fill life with worry, and fret but also with joy, and in that time they can leave the biggest mark, leave behind the biggest amount of love and compassion, something that far exceeds what many humans do in their long time in this world.
So, suffice to say that when my Cassius leaves me here, leaves me missing him and wanting him back and regretting all the moments I didn't share with him, and cherishing all the ones I did, I'll be devastated. I will cry and I will grieve, just as I will with any other creature I love that will pass, but I will be absolutely so glad I was with him, that I got to experience him, even for a short time.
I love my boys."

He passed this morning, giving me enough time to hold him and love him and say a real goodbye. I laid him to rest beside Kalabar, his brother with whom he had many battles but also many cuddles. He's marked by stones and ferns, holly leaves and rests in a silk cloth. 
I will never be able to describe how I'll miss him, how I already miss him. He holds a place in my heart that cannot be matched by any other rat.

I've been dreading this day for so long, but I've also come to accept it. This was his time. I realize and recognize how fortunate I am to have had my boys so long, to have gone through their life with no struggles, no worries. My boys were never sick, they were never angry, they were never sad. They never struggled or worried. I feel very lucky to have been able to go through a good life with them. They forgave me for my many mistakes, and have helped me grow. They have taught me things about their kind that no book or website ever could, and they have helped to teach me how to give my girls a better life than they ever had.

My sweet Cassius, what can I say but thank you. Thank you for giving me the time to accept your passing, for being with me long enough to have the time to focus only on you. Thank you for holding on long enough for me to hold you and sing to you and tell you how much you've meant to me over the past three years. And thank you for giving me the chance to hold you one more time, to make sure you were comfortable as you left this world.
My boys are together again, they are together in the end as they were in the beginning. Their life here was short, but great. They've given me a lot of joy in their three years here with me, and I'm thankful for that. My boys are gone now, but I'm sure glad they came. 
Here's to memories. Goodbye Cassius, my sweet boy.

For everything there is a season, and a time for every purpose under heaven.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss He was a very adorable. Your speech is beautiful


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you.
I forgot to add his videos.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I am terribly sorry for your loss. What a wonderful tribute to what was a wonderful rattie.


----------



## MandiMo (Nov 15, 2012)

Your tribute has bought a tear to my eye & an ache to my heart... RIP little man....


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...what a beautiful tribute to such a beautiful life!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's really starting to set in that he's gone :\

I found this video of him the other day. It was taken about a month ago.


----------

